# Miles' first jump of the day



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Miles looks great! I love his ears too - he looks a bit unsure of his jump...but it's super cute!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He does have that "WooHoo" look on his face. I'm sure he loves his time spent at the river.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the picture and the ears are fantastic!! What a handsome guy!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a great shot. Those ears are great! I think his paws are funny; like a diver who puts their hands together when they go into the water. Honestly, I wish it were ME diving into the water! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont mind seeing all the pictures of Miles. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome shot!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great photo! I love the ears, too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great shot! He is a very handsome boy and looks like he just can't wait to hit the water


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

more picture!!!!He is adorable!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys! It was a really hot day and Miles really wasn't too interested in diving. He spent most of the day in the shallow water under the shade of the pier just playing with his toys.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I've got some more from that day I'll post when I get home.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks like the perfect activity for a golden and his guy on a hot day


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What form he has!!! 
He definitely looks like he's having fun.
Great shot......and keep them coming.
We never get tired of pics of Goldens


----------

